# Khorne Lord on juggernaut model Question



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

for this model, is the rider a completly seperate piece or is part of it intergrated into the Juggernaut part. I am thinking of a conversion, however I want a completly differn rider on it and am worried about getting the legs off this model.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

The rinder is a completly seperate model so not connected to the juggernaught in any way. so you should be ok with swapping the rider with no problems.


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

awsome, thanks. I was afraid that they would end up like some of the other GW mounted models where the legs were part of the mount.


----------

